# Im gettin a new TOY!!!



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Now For Sale!!!! Interior and body are in good shape. Except for drivers seat. Has a New rear bumper, spoiler, and New dash to go with. Has the Ka24d (de?? Single cam) and 5 spd. Aftermarket Exhaust front to back (dont know what brand) and BRAND new tires. It does need a motor though....... It runs but smokes and has LOW oil pressure. Will be awhile before it returns to the road as I have SEVERAL other ongoing projects, But I cant pass on this DEAL....


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

looks good for the price man.. Good job


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

If its a single cam then its a ka24e. Wow thats a great buy, makes me wish i kept my 240. Last owner must have taken care of it, i dont see no rust spots on the body. Good luck with it.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Does it run?power windows p/locks? whats wrong with it


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

It's a KA24e, I think that's the engine that's in the pre-91, it's about 10HP less than the KA24DE. If the engine's not running too well, I'd look into another engine:

KA24DE <----Very affordable
CA18DE <----Diddo
SR20DE <----Common route
RB20DE <----Unique route
RB25DET <----Smart Route
RB26DETT <----Deep pockets


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Definetly needs a motor... Otherwise a great car for the price..

And since its now for sale lets keep posting to the Classifieds...
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=69345

Or PM me if interested.......


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

you sellin it or keeping it?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

my bad..i only read that part were u said it needed a motor


----------



## cdapimp691 (Sep 10, 2004)

looks like a nice project


----------

